# I can't see the light.



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

They say it's a permanent solution to a temporary problem. But how do we know this is temporary? I read something saying how people tend to look to suicide to find relief from whatever problem, but when you are dead, you will never FEEL the relief. Just having a really bad day. They seem to come out of nowhere.. i guess when I hit a breaking point. Just lost and feeling alone.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i'm so sorry you're having such a bad day... bad days are so hard and when we're in the midst of them, it seems like they will never end. .. and that our problems will never end...

and oh no--you are not alone in feeling this way...

if you can, try to be extra kind to yourself today...do something you find enjoyable even if it feels like you can't possibly enjoy it right now--it might turn out that you do..

when i would have a down day, i would try to keep busy to distract myself and i also remind myself that it won't last--it will change . all life is change.. this too will pass....

wish there was something more i could say or do...sending hugs and hope that you will feel better real soon....

please do take good care of yourself...


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks annie. Thankfully, those feelings passed. I spent time with my dog (she is the best and kissed all my tears away!) We took a little nap and I woke up feeling alot more in control of my thoughts. I came across this website that helped too
http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/
Thanks again annie


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i'm so happy and relieved to hear that you are feeling better and that those feelings have passed.







i've been worried...

you are so strong. very strong. you've been going through so much for so long... you've fought those dark feelings back---good for you! you rock, girl!

and oh yes aren't our pets wonderful! so unconditionally loving and always there for us... often they seem to know when we are feeling down--they try to cheer us up and they do, don't they.

and thanks so much for posting the link to that website--what a wonderful site! i posted the link to it here on this board on the pinned thread so other people could find it easily. it is immensely helpful. thanks so much.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/96277-information-on-and-resources-for-anxiety-disorders/

hugs!


----------

